# SkyWay Internet makes is debut



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

SkyWay USA (http://www.skywayusa.com) announces the launch of its retail, satellite broadband services for the continental U.S. The SkyWay USA program allows satellite dealers to offer nationwide dial-up Internet services and satellite broadband primarily to the 30 million households located in rural markets where DSL, cable modem or other terrestrial broadband solutions are not available.

SkyWay USA's Internet service offering is powered by a proven international "open standard." As a result, this Digital Video Broadcast (DVB) MPEG-2 technology has been tested thoroughly and is currently being used by more than 400,000 end-users, worldwide.

SkyWay USA's platform combines the economics of satellite broadcasting and dial-up Internet access. SkyWay USA utilizes an experienced nationwide network of satellite dealers to install their fast, easy-to-use, and reliable solutions. This unique retail model allows dealers to provide a complete Internet solution to the consumer, including unlimited Internet access, satellite hardware, dial-up Internet services, and quality 24-hour customer support.

"We at SkyWay USA are proud of the achievement of our team and the support that has been given by companies like ISAT and SES Americom", said Jason DiStefano, Vice President of Sales and Marketing for SkyWay USA. "We look forward to making SkyWay USA the preferred residential satellite Internet service offering to consumers, as well as a rewarding program for satellite dealers. During the first quarter of 2004, SkyWay USA will offer a complete "new" computer system with our broadband hardware already installed and our software pre-configured for a lower price than current companies are selling their satellite broadband systems, without a computer included!"

"ISAT is happy to see SkyWay USA take advantage of this international "open standard" technology on our platform. The worldwide demand for satellite broadband has been significant and we see a strong parallel for demand of this service in rural America," said Mario Pino, President, CTO and founder of ISAT (The Internet Satellite Platform).

ISAT, which is 19.9 percent, owned by SES AMERICOM, an SES GLOBAL company (Luxembourg and Frankfurt Stock Exchanges: SESG), a pioneer and leading provider of global satellite communications services, utilizes AMERICOM's hybrid AMC-6 satellite. Launched in 2000, AMC-6 is the fifth hybrid in AMERICOM's fleet and is optimized to serve the enterprise, Internet/ISP, VSAT, and media markets from its 72-degree orbital location.

Bryan McGuirk, Senior Vice President, Domestic Satellite Services, SES AMERICOM, said, "Seeing SkyWay USA utilize ISAT's platform for the deployment of an exciting new satellite Internet service, further validates the important role that satellites play in the delivery of Internet services to consumers."

SkyWay USA's residential program is offered to satellite dealers exclusively through Saturn Distributing. "This is the most dynamic and lucrative satellite offering to come along in the 23 years that we have been in the satellite industry", said Dwayne Hay, Executive Vice President of Saturn Distributing, Inc. "We believe that dealers will get especially excited about this unique program which offers up-front pay, no cost and no charge-back on standard equipment, acquired liquidity value of each subscriber, national dial-up ISP capabilities and the highest paying monthly residuals ever paid in the industry." In the upcoming weeks, SkyWay USA will also be announcing a strategic commercial distribution partner.

From on advertorial at http://www.skyreport.com


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

What are some of the details on how this system works, and how much does the broadband portion cost? What makes the dial-up service any different then any other dial-up service? This press release peaks my interest and curiosity but does not really contain much info. Any one know any details?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its only one way though so what good is it?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Just from reading the press release it sounds like they are trying to get around some of the lag problem by using dialup to send from your computer to theirs, then they send via satellite the response. So, your outbound rate is limited by your phone connection (probably 28k or less) but your inbound rate is very fast. It would probably be responsive enough to play online games.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Why do these places use these odd proprietary systems that need Windows to operate? One of the other satellite companies has a real TCP/IP modem you can connect to any computer you want.

Anyone know what satellite they're using?


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

I think I'll wait for the WildBlue 2 way Ka internet service - that is if the Anik F2 satellite ever gets launched


----------

